

"Space Jam" Website Still Online - kdazzle
http://www2.warnerbros.com/spacejam/movie/jam.htm

======
mprovost
I used to run the servers for this site back in 2001 and it was old then. Sad
to see that www2 has still survived, that was the result of a migration off
some older servers. I'm not surprised that nothing has been cleaned up, we
were still running Netscape Enterprise Server about 5 years after everyone
else had given up on it and moved to Apache. They had a compiled NSAPI module
to serve ads though and the company had gone out of business so we couldn't
get an Apache module. They used to buy so many domain combinations for each
new movie that we had to set up a separate cluster just to do 302 redirects to
the canonical name for each otherwise the configs became unmanageable.

------
mcav
It's unfortunate that the sites and links that stay up are the _outliers_ we
remember, rather than the norm.

------
latimer
It's interesting to see how HTML has changed since 17 years ago, especially
since this was probably created before CSS was a standard (or at least not
widely used). I had never even heard of the <nobr> tag before.

------
fmsf
I like the comments on the html: <!-- __ __ __ __ __ __ __Ads - Don't Touch!
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __*-- >

~~~
fmsf
<!-- I programmed my home computer to beam myself into the future. -->

------
mvanveen
Looking at this page on a retina screen is like watching the pixel heat death
of the universe. Everything is so tiny and zoomed out! I wonder if this trend
will continue now that pixel densities have approached human perceptibility
limits.

------
niggler
Legal/Privacy info points to <http://www.warnerbros.com/terms.html> which isnt
available

~~~
kdazzle
Ah, well, can't have everything. Maybe there is no privacy?

~~~
niggler
1996 internet wasn't as obsessed with privacy as 2013 ...

------
slosh
You have a non-frames compatible browser. Please <a
href="behindnoframes.html">click here.</a><br>

------
antsam
This is one of the first websites I visited as a kid! I love the "Fifth
Element" reference in the code.

------
mcpherrinm
The trailer and other video clips unfortunately appear to be gone :-(

------
grapjas
<!-- Badda Bing, Badda Boom -->

